# Tegu Bites?



## Daisy (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi! I'm looking into getting a tegu, something my parents aren't yet too keen on- though they always come round in the end  However, my dad is very concerned about the possibility of me being bitten, and was joking about a tegu 'taking my hand off', which I told him was ridiculous. Everything I've read suggests bites are not a common occurrence, and if I did ever make a mistake and get bitten, the images I've seen online don't particularly worry me. However, when looking up bites further, I actually found a forum where one person says a full grown tegu could bite off a five year old's hand, and lop off someone's fingers. I know the capability and using it are completely separate things, but could anyone tell me if this is this true? Stitches wouldn't put me off having one given the likeliness of a servere bite actually happening, but the ability to 'lop off fingers', as appealing as it sounds, would definitely make me think twice.


----------



## Zyn (Sep 5, 2017)

I'll make the suggestion i do to all kids. Wait till you're an adult with your own place tegus can be costly and isn't something you want to put your parents through but again there are expectations of course and some forward thinking parents lol


----------



## Daisy (Sep 6, 2017)

I did think someone would say this  I do totally get your point, and I know a pet like a tegu is a very big commitment when you're fifteen. But I have no intention of moving out in the near future, as the uni courses I'm looking at are all travelable from where I live. Plus, we already have dogs, cats, rabbits, budgies, hens, quail, sheep and stick insects (insects and budgies being exclusively mine, I imagine it'd be hard to find rented accommodation even if I wanted to). I'm lucky in that my parents and grandparents are very generous, and I have upwards of fifteen grand saved in the bank, as well as my nan and grandad buying my car and paying the insurance when I'm seventeen. I'm going to work part time when I'm seventeen too, to pay for fuel, etc. I have plenty room to house a tegu, and though I'd be more than happy to pay for all costs myself, my parents will almost certainly pay the feeding costs anyway. I've kept pets all my life and am not someone who would move out just because I've turned eighteen and leave all my pets behind just because I can. Not happening lol. But I can't do anything unless I convince my dad they're not savage beasts which are going to rip his or my hand off :/ Which is why I wondered what they can do, because I don't want to presume that they can't do serious damage based on a few imags I've seen.


----------



## bd0795 (Sep 6, 2017)

Yes, adult tegus have very powerful jaws and they are nasty animals in the wild. I read somewhere that they can chomp down with 1000N of force--that's about as strong a pitbull's bite.

They are def rewarding pets, but they are very strong animals and mistakes can be costly.l


----------



## Zyn (Sep 6, 2017)

Sounds like you've got it figured out then you have my vote for ready for one. But for every, one young person like you there are 1000s of kids that would get in over their heads. so it had to be said  good luck and live long and prosper


----------



## Daisy (Sep 6, 2017)

Haha, thanks! I know a lot of kids aren't very responsible pet owners  Anyway, I guess I'll try to get my dad sold on their temperament instead of telling him they're harmless... and definitely buy some gloves for if I ever have to clean out their enclosure with them in it


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Sep 6, 2017)

Though they couldn't take a hand off I believe a adult tegu could take off a finger without a doubt. They have huge jaws, sharp teeth, and they're very powerful. These guys can cause serious injury if you're not careful. I have been bitten by my tegu twice. Once when She was about 2 pounds and once when she was 8 pounds. Neither time did I get badly injured, but I did get an infection the second time and had to take a strong antibiotic. I think I made a thread on it somewhere. BTW I got my tegu 2 years ago when I was 14 (probably not the best of ideas lol). If you have the time it shouldn't be a problem. If you're responsible with them they are extremely rewarding. But that can go totally in the other direction too.


----------



## bd0795 (Sep 6, 2017)

Tegus have great temperament. You just need to learn how to read their mood.

If you're dad is worried about losing fingers, perhaps get a younger tegu? They'll tame down nicely in time and bites will be an annoyance instead of an emergency (at least until they've grow up).


----------



## Walter1 (Sep 7, 2017)

A frightened adult tegu barrel rolls and there won't be much if anything left of a finger.


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Sep 7, 2017)

Walter1 said:


> A frightened adult tegu barrel rolls and there won't be much if anything left of a finger.


I thought defensive tegus tried a bite and run sort of thing? Just a quick snap to scare any predators and than they run for it? I dont know but I feel like that's more of an agressive response, like alligators use on large prey items. I could be completely wrong here please correct me if I am.


----------



## Walter1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Yes to a point. 

A restrained tegu that is frightened will try to roll out of it and may do that with mouth open. If so, a finger caught could be damaged extensively.


----------



## Zyn (Sep 9, 2017)

I watched my baby blue deathroll a large Dubai. Had me laughing he wasn't happy till he tore it in two. I don't think it was a size issue he ate 5 before that, that were the same size lol


----------

